# parking



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

There might be an obvious answer to this question, but I'm sill a new guy and I'm stumped. Why do guys park their trucks with the plow raised? Doesn't keeping the plow raised put more pressure on the piston, seals, etc? Wouldn't it be better to lower the plow and take all the stress off?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

ppkgmsy;1947360 said:


> There might be an obvious answer to this question, but I'm sill a new guy and I'm stumped. Why do guys park their trucks with the plow raised? Doesn't keeping the plow raised put more pressure on the piston, seals, etc? Wouldn't it be better to lower the plow and take all the stress off?


The plow should be on the ground when parked for any period of time like over night or just when you aren't going to be using it for a little. Leaving it up only puts unnessecary stresses on the plow and frame of the vehicle.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Because they are even newer to the game then you are. For me I always lower the plow unless I am going to be parked for less than five minutes. 

Michael


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks, guys, that's what I figured. I appreciate your taking the time to respond.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

And for safety.
if it drops while you adding window wash or checking the oil. you could loos a few toes.
or on the kids toes/leg while they are playing around the truck.

As a equipment operator we are trained to lower all implements when parked so no one gets hurt.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Put my plow on the ground every time I get out of the truck unless I am going for a cool photo op. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You mean there's nobody in that truck....lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Is it parked or just pausing for a glamor shoot.

For The swim suit addition of PS.


----------



## NoProblem (Aug 4, 2014)

Good question ppkgmsy - I was wondering the same thing. I tried to figure out why I've seen them raised while parked too - only thing I could think of was that they didn't want it frozen to the ground lol.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

There is one reason no one mentioned. When running into a store for lets say coffee, it is common practice for some to keep the plow up for those few minutes you are gone to prevent someone from detaching it on you. Then you back up and bam it's on the ground with no easy way to get it back on since it wouldn't be on the stand.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

kolwnmstr;1947884 said:


> There is one reason no one mentioned. When running into a store for lets say coffee, it is common practice for some to keep the plow up for those few minutes you are gone to prevent someone from detaching it on you. Then you back up and bam it's on the ground with no easy way to get it back on since it wouldn't be on the stand.


Is this really a common occurrence in your area? And is this a friendly plow jockey joke or just a d**k maneuver from competition?


----------



## remac (Dec 18, 2013)

I always put the blade down, safety first. Five minutes or five days.
If I am going to be parking for a few days, especially not plowing,
I will put a couple wood blocks under the blade to reduce surface contact.

This helps prevent the blade from freezing to the ground,
usually you can break the blade loose but why strain the system?
Also, if the ground warms up a bit and the blade sinks in,
you can get frozen in solid and can't break loose.

I have left a few wood blocks froze in the ground til Spring,
but better that than my blade, or breaking something to get loose.
Plus less ground contact means less corrision on your cutting edge.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

jerpa;1947909 said:


> Is this really a common occurrence in your area? And is this a friendly plow jockey joke or just a d**k maneuver from competition?





kolwnmstr;1947884 said:


> There is one reason no one mentioned. When running into a store for lets say coffee, it is common practice for some to keep the plow up for those few minutes you are gone to prevent someone from detaching it on you. Then you back up and bam it's on the ground with no easy way to get it back on since it wouldn't be on the stand.


Yep, never heard of this happening. Some random @ss unhooking plows and waiting for the driver to back away.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

kimber750;1948245 said:


> Yep, never heard of this happening. Some random @ss unhooking plows and waiting for the driver to back away.


Pretty sure I saw someone on here post a thread about almost getting his plow stolen off his truck while at lowes.

We had a string of robberies this past year in our area. One guy had a hook lift stolen with a skid steer on a trailer and it was never recovered.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I live in the middle of nowhere, and this crap happens...

http://www.watertowndailytimes.com/article/20131111/DCO/711119846

Everything lives in the barn, barn is locked, NVR system that also store frames remotely....
Steal my ****, at least I'll know who you are.


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

Keeping your cylinder up when plow is off or storing will help to keep the inside of the cylinder bore from corroding which could tear the rod piston seal and cause a leak.
The cylinder only gets fluid on the bottom side of the piston. By keeping it up you are keeping the cylinder full of oil.


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

shaffecv;1949708 said:


> Keeping your cylinder up when plow is off or storing will help to keep the inside of the cylinder bore from corroding which could tear the rod piston seal and cause a leak.
> The cylinder only gets fluid on the bottom side of the piston. By keeping it up you are keeping the cylinder full of oil.


Hadn't thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

ppkgmsy;1951485 said:


> Hadn't thought of that. Thanks.


Then you expose the cylinder to the elements, which long term means rust and pitting


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

The rod is chrome so unless it has been nicked very hard or is a poor quality chrome job from the factory, it is going to take moisture and road debris a lot better than the bare steel barrel of the cylinder.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

A friend told me a story of when he used to haul grain to the Twin Cities back when the big companies where trying to push out the independent drivers. the trucks were all lined up waiting to be unloaded in the morning, and the drivers were all at the nearest bar. Of course the two groups got into a brawl. The next morning when the company trucks fired up they all pulled out and dropped their trailers. Someone went around and pulled all the kingpins, and the independents got unloaded first.

I know I'd have a miserable time trying to re attach my Boss in the field.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If I'm parking my truck for more than just a few minutes I drop the plow. I feel like it's a lot better for everything for the plow to be in the float position when parked.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Being an equipment operator it's been ingrained into my thinking that all implements must be lowered to the ground before exiting the machine. It only makes sense to me that a plow is the same thing but that's jmo. The only time I park and don't lower my blade is maybe when I'm at the fuel pump since I'm normally getting right back in and leaving


----------

